# Tagalog?: kamusta kana



## deep

Hey all, I was wondering what these meant, this girl said it to me but she won't tell me what it means..

kamusta kana
kia ora
malo sole
Mahal kita

Thanks a lot anyway, I appreciate it.


----------



## Chriszinho85

The first and last phrases are not Maori, but Tagalog (spoken in the Philippines).  "Kamusta ka na?" means "How are you?"  "Mahal kita" means "I love you."  The second and third phrases don't resemble Tagalog.


----------



## moonshine

Hi Deep,

According to Wikipedia:

Kia ora is a Māori language greeting which has entered New Zealand English. It means literally "be well/healthy" and may also be regarded in a more formal sense as a traditional greeting of "Good health." It is used for both "Hello" and "goodbye" and as a general exhortation or acknowledgement when listening and responding to a public speaker.


----------



## pharabus

I thought how are you was just Kamusta ka? or if polite Kamusta po kayo? does the "na" add any other meaning or have I just been lazy? I have used ka na in a phrase like kumain ka na ba? - have you eaten yet?


----------



## elpoderoso

Chriszinho85 said:


> The first and last phrases are not Maori, but Tagalog (spoken in the Philippines). "Kamusta ka na?" means "How are you?" "Mahal kita" means "I love you." The second and third phrases don't resemble Tagalog.


kamusta cómo está 
Any relation here?


----------



## tanzhang

Yes, como estas - kamusta - how are you  Kamusta is derived from the Spanish word como esta..(^_^)


----------



## tanzhang

pharabus said:


> I thought how are you was just Kamusta ka? or if polite Kamusta po kayo? does the &quot;na&quot; add any other meaning or have I just been lazy? I have used ka na in a phrase like kumain ka na ba? - have you eaten yet?



 Pharabus, kamusta ka na really means how are you already(now)(right now)(at this moment)....  Na is a word describing the moment in time meaning various things such as already, now, ... and other things that deals with at the moment..


----------



## pharabus

Thanks Tanzhang, 

So in my example of kamain ka na ba it is closer to "yet" for an English translation?


----------



## tanzhang

#*9* 

 






 Today, 10:04 PM 
tanzhang





 vbmenu_register("postmenu_2365712", true);  
Member
 Join Date: Jan 2007
Native of: Tagalog, Philippines
Age: 17
Posts: 66 


*Re: Tagalog?: kamusta kana* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *pharabus* 

 
Thanks Tanzhang, 

So in my example of kamain ka na ba it is closer to "yet" for an English translation?

Yes you are right! (Oo tama ka!) 
Kumain ka na ba? would translate to this:
Have you eaten yet?

Where as kumain(eaten)(ate)(eat)
ka(you)
na in this sentence is (yet) correct!!!
ba is a question marker(?) or a yes or no question


----------



## linguist786

moonshine said:


> Kia ora is a Māori language greeting which has entered New Zealand English. It means literally "be well/healthy" and may also be regarded in a more formal sense as a traditional greeting of "Good health." It is used for both "Hello" and "goodbye" and as a general exhortation or acknowledgement when listening and responding to a public speaker.


We have a drink here in the UK with the name "Kia ora". Now I know what it means and where it comes from!


----------

